
Show HN: Graph Visualizer - xiaoxiae
https://github.com/xiaoxiae/GraphVisualizer
======
proxygeek
Nice little tool.

You may want to provide some details/examples on input data formats for those
of us not from graphing community

~~~
xiaoxiae
Considering I made them up to be simple to use, that is definitely a good
idea! I will take a look at it :).

